# vidalia missing from torproject [Solved]

## virtguru

when trying to update the latest vidalia version it fails ?  I have tried different mirrors etc all the same . most likely removed from torproject ? 

```
>>> Downloading 'http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/distfiles/vidalia-0.2.12.tar.gz'

--2011-04-20 00:46:24--  http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/distfiles/vidalia-0.2.12.tar.gz

Resolving trumpetti.atm.tut.fi... 130.230.54.100

Connecting to trumpetti.atm.tut.fi|130.230.54.100|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2011-04-20 00:46:24 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'https://www.torproject.org/dist/vidalia-0.2.12.tar.gz'

--2011-04-20 00:46:24--  https://www.torproject.org/dist/vidalia-0.2.12.tar.gz

Resolving www.torproject.org... 86.59.30.36, 38.229.70.16, 38.229.70.46

Connecting to www.torproject.org|86.59.30.36|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2011-04-20 00:46:24 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'vidalia-0.2.12.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-misc/vidalia-0.2.12', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/vidalia-0.2.12/temp/build.log'
```

Last edited by virtguru on Wed Apr 20, 2011 8:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## virtguru

seems like someone was sloppy with the linking it is :

https://www.torproject.org/dist/vidalia/vidalia-0.2.12.tar.gz

manually wget into /usr/portage/distfiles works

----------

## Hu

Please file a bug to have the ebuild corrected.

----------

## psutokth

Thanks tr0ll!

----------

## audiodef

Or do it the faster way: drop it into your own overlay.

----------

